# لاتهتموا للغد,لان الغد يهتم بما لنفسه



## ramzy1913 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*تاجر اللآلئ لا ينسى أبداً العلبة التي يضع فيها اللآلئ الثمينة والرب الذي خلَّص النفس بتكلفة لا حدود لها كيف لا يعتني بالجسد

لكن هناك خطران يجب أن نحترس منهما
الخطر الأول هو الاهتمام أكثر من اللازم
مت 6: 19 
لاَ تَكْنِزُوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ حَيْثُ يُفْسِدُ السُّوسُ وَالصَّدَأُ، وَحَيْثُ يَنْقُبُ السَّارِقُونَ وَيَسْرِقُونَ
لأن محبة المال أصل لكل الشرور الذي إذا ابتغاه قوم ضلوا 
عن الإيمان وطعنوا أنفسهم بأوجاع كثيرة1تي 6: 9 ،10 فعندما يكون جمع المال هو المحرك الأساسي في قلب المؤمن، سيتوقف عن طلب الأمور السماوية
لأنه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك أيضاً 
مت 6: 21 
ولكي نتجنب هذا الخطر علينا أن نكون مكتفين بما عندنا ولا نضع رجاءنا على غير يقينية الغنى أي الغنى غير اليقيني بل على الله الحي 17 أَوْصِ الأَغْنِيَاءَ فِي الدَّهْرِ الْحَاضِرِ أَنْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُوا، وَلاَ يُلْقُوا رَجَاءَهُمْ عَلَى غَيْرِ يَقِينِيَّةِ الْغِنَى، بَلْ عَلَى اللهِ الْحَيِّ الَّذِي يَمْنَحُنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِغِنًى لِلتَّمَتُّعِ
1تي 6: 17 
أما الخطر الثاني هو أن نخاف ونقلق من أن لا يكون لنا ما 
يكفينا 

علينا نثق فقط في الرب وعندها يحوّل الرب نظرك نحو طيور السماء وزنابق الحقول 
لِذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ، وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ، وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟ 
26 اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ: إِنَّهَا لاَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ وَلاَ تَجْمَعُ إِلَى مَخَازِنَ، وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ يَقُوتُهَا. أَلَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا؟ 
27 وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا اهْتَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَزِيدَ عَلَى قَامَتِهِ ذِرَاعًا وَاحِدَةً؟ 
28 وَلِمَاذَا تَهْتَمُّونَ بِاللِّبَاسِ؟ تَأَمَّلُوا زَنَابِقَ الْحَقْلِ كَيْفَ تَنْمُو! لاَ تَتْعَبُ وَلاَ تَغْزِلُ. 
29 وَلكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ وَلاَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي كُلِّ مَجْدِهِ كَانَ يَلْبَسُ كَوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهَا. 
30 فَإِنْ كَانَ عُشْبُ الْحَقْلِ الَّذِي يُوجَدُ الْيَوْمَ وَيُطْرَحُ غَدًا فِي التَّنُّورِ، يُلْبِسُهُ اللهُ هكَذَا، أَفَلَيْسَ بِالْحَرِيِّ جِدًّا يُلْبِسُكُمْ أَنْتُمْ يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ؟ 
31 فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟ 
32 فَإِنَّ هذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هذِهِ كُلِّهَا. 
33 لكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَبِرَّهُ، وَهذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ. 
34 فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ، لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي الْيَوْمَ شَرُّهُ
مت 6: 25 -34 
ولكن هناك احتياجات أعمق من تلك التي نستطيع إشباعها بالمال ألا وهي احتياجات القلب والعقل
كتب أحدهم إن كل مؤمن يمتلك ثلاثة أشياء
منابع الآب التي لا تنضب ليأخذ منها وأمجاد الرب يسوع ليتأمل فيها والأعماق الحية للروح القدس ليتغذى بها أو بعبارة أخرى 
فَيَمْلأُ إِلهِي كُلَّ احْتِيَاجِكُمْ بِحَسَبِ غِنَاهُ فِي الْمَجْدِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ 4: 19*


----------



## العراقيه (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا استفدت منه*
*ربنا يباركك اخي*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك اختى العزيزة العراقية الرب يباركك


----------



## just member (21 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع بالفعل اكثر من رائع
شكرا الك ولتعب خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ، لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي الْيَوْمَ شَرُّهُ

موضوع جميل جدا شكرااا يا غااالى​


----------



## ramzy1913 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكركم اخوتى الاحباء الرب يبارككم ويبارك خدمتكم


----------

